# Video Game Skills



## Liberteriman (Jan 14, 2013)

Played Halo 4 swat sober, rage quit three games in a row. Smoked a bowl, came back, and got the highest score on the board (even though we lost) as well as my first ever Killtacular. In fact, my top three games on halo have been while drooling baked. It's amazing.


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2013)

we have an entire section for video games https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/


----------



## Liberteriman (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 16, 2013)

Halo 4,


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

Liberteriman said:


> Thanks man


Pst... That's a woman. (sunni)


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 18, 2013)

Liberteriman said:


> Smoked a bowl, came back, and got the highest score on the board (even though we won) as well as my usual Killtacular. .


Sounds like me... every. single. time.


----------

